# New to FF with secondary infertility



## R-Mart81 (Nov 13, 2011)

I really have no idea what I am suppose to write about or how I am suppose to introduce myself but here it goes.  My name is Ryann I am 30 years old and my DH and I have have been trying to conceive our second child since our son, Tyson, was about a year old. Our son will be turning 6 in January and we still have had no luck TTC on our own. I was diagnosed with PCOS at the age of 16, but we were able to conceive our son without even trying. In the summer of 2010 I just started to look into fertility treatments and doctors when my DH was offered a new job at an international school in South Korea. After many all night discussions, we decided to take this once in a life time opportunity and move to SK. We have now been living here just over a year and I could not be happier with our decision. My DH and I both work at the school and our son is attending Kindergarten. We all live here on campus and are enjoying every minuet of our time here. As much as my DH and I both want to expand our family, doing so in a foreign country made us both a bit nervous. So, last year we spend our time doing research on the local hospitals, birth practices, filing US residency and passport papers, along with a full list of other factors. We did learn that having a child here is a lot different than the US. While medical care here is almost more advanced than the US and FAR less expensive, practices still differ. One being that women who give birth here most often share a room with up to 10 other women and stay in the hospital for at least two weeks, before moving onto an after birth facility for up to three MONTHS! Seeing as I hate hospitals, this didn't sound like a good time to me. It was not until we came back this past August and met a new teacher here at our school that had given birth to her past two children here in SK that changed our minds about seeking help here. She informed us that because of the nearby military bases, the hospitals here are more accustom to US birth practices and would let us room alone, with our child, and stay as long or short of a time as needed. She also referred us to an amazing fertility hospital that is really close to where we live. Our wonderful school nurse and friend has been with us every step of the way to help us with the translation seeing as DH and I speak very little Korean. We started our treatments in September and so far they have progressed really quickly. I am not sure if things progress equally as fast in the US so I am really hoping to find someone to talk to about this process. Here is a list of what I have gone through so far.

September 1st appointment.  
Blood work, urine, internal ultrasound, confirmed PCOS, prescribed 15mg of Metformin and 100mg of Clomid
Back 6 days later for 2nd internal ultrasound, given HCG injection
Back 2 days later for 3rd internal ultrasound, 1 mature follicle
No pregnancy, given 4th internal ultrasound to check ovaries to make sure they healed form ovulating. (I am sure that is a strange Korean thing)

October
Urine, internal ultrasound, prescribed 15mg of Metformin, 150mg Clomid
Sent to have Hysterosalpingogram  (Internal X-ray with contrast of uterus and fallopian tubes) confirmed left ovary non active ( I have never ovulated on the left side)
Back 6 days later for internal ultrasound, 1 mature follicle, given HCG injection
No pregnancy

November
Internal ultrasound, prescribed 15mg of Metformin, 50mg Clomid and 150, 150 & 75 of self injected Follitropin.
Going back to the doctor on the 17th for first round of IUI

My question is, do things normally happen this fast and is anyone else on these drugs. Also, anyone's success rate on these drugs with IUI.


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

I got pregnant with just clomid and IUI, unfortunately that pregnancy was not to be good. Good luck!


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

R-Mart, things moved quite fast for me when we went privately. I had three IUIs back-to-back with Clomid at the beginning of the year. Unfortunately, these didn't work for us but that's not to say it won't for you. I have been on the forums with ladies who it worked first time for.

Our secondary infertility is unexplained and we only had success with ICSI.

Once we had decided to go for IVF [privately again], this happened quite quickly, too.

Good luck!


----------

